# How to snow foam using a self service jet wash



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi there. 
I can’t wash car where I live so I use one of those self service BP jet wash places and I was wondering if anyone new how could I snow foam using their lances? They don’t seem to have anything in the front that I could use to attach the foam cannon. I don’t have a pic atm of the lance but will try and take one next couple of days. Has anyone tried same? Thanks


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

You could use a manual pump foamer, such as a Mesto or a Kwazar Orion.

You want it to dwell which if paying to use a manual washer, will be eating out of your time.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

May be easier/cheaper just to spray with car with an APC before rinsing and letting that sit for a while.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can take the gear with you in the boot of your car so that would be your two buckets,shampoo, wash mit, drying towels and drying aids, citrus pre wash in a pump sprayer Microfibre towels and so on. Take loose change for the machine and once you have parked up and ready, spray the car with citrus pre wash and let it dwel and after that fire up the machine to PW rinse, fill your two buckets and away you go. Worth investing in a Mesto foam gun if you want to snow foam your car otherwise invest in Greenstar as your prewash. That will remove the muck off your car in a very effective manner. :detailer:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If you can take the gear with you in the boot of your car so that would be your two buckets,shampoo, wash mit, drying towels and drying aids, citrus pre wash in a pump sprayer Microfibre towels and so on. Take loose change for the machine and once you have parked up and ready, spray the car with citrus pre wash and let it dwel and after that fire up the machine to PW rinse, fill your two buckets and away you go. Worth investing in a Mesto foam gun if you want to snow foam your car otherwise invest in Greenstar as your prewash. That will remove the muck off your car in a very effective manner. :detailer:


I already take all that gear with me, except for the manual sprayer with citrus clean, was looking for a way to use their lance and snow foam the car, but it looks like I'll have to go the route of a manual pump sprayer which is not as effective for what I hear. If I use valetpro citrus pre wash on a pump sprayer could I use any or would I need to go for a foamier one? Seen some people saying that they get some spotting in their exterior plastics using greenstar, would that be down to their dilution ratios or letting product dry rather than a problem with product itself? Tx


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

could be either, i haven't used GreenStar but heard good things about it, so would try to ensure its not too strong or letting it dry to avoid any issues


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fabionvieira said:


> I already take all that gear with me, except for the manual sprayer with citrus clean, was looking for a way to use their lance and snow foam the car, but it looks like I'll have to go the route of a manual pump sprayer which is not as effective for what I hear. If I use valetpro citrus pre wash on a pump sprayer could I use any or would I need to go for a foamier one? Seen some people saying that they get some spotting in their exterior plastics using greenstar, would that be down to their dilution ratios or letting product dry rather than a problem with product itself? Tx


Citrus pre wash in a normal pump sprayer is fine. If you plan on using Greenstar then don't let it dry on the surface, Greenstar is very good to use at this time of year with the way our roads are so filthy.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd use BH foam or something in a garden sprayer as pre wash like other said.

However, if I was sat in a queue and someone started foaming up their car, leaving it dwell, id be foaming myself haha


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

If its too cold at home I take mine to the jet wash station here, I use BH Auto foam and Auto glanz spritzer if its really bad, both in a pump sprayer. As the above post though I get there earlier as people dont take too kindly to the extra time needed for the prewash.

With a good coat of winter protection a touchless wash like this works, the local jet wash to me also uses di water on the rinse stage,, bonus:thumb:.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I tend to use ODK breakdown through a mesto foaming sprayer if I’m at a jetwash and just do a touchless wash that way I can spray it on before starting the jetwash


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Andy1972 said:


> I'd use BH foam or something in a garden sprayer as pre wash like other said.
> 
> However, if I was sat in a queue and someone started foaming up their car, leaving it dwell, id be foaming myself haha


If I go during the week it ain't a problem as there are 6 self service jetwash in this garage but if it's weekend it's full of people there so I usually don't go on weekends


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

MSwiss said:


> If its too cold at home I take mine to the jet wash station here, I use BH Auto foam and Auto glanz spritzer if its really bad, both in a pump sprayer. As the above post though I get there earlier as people dont take too kindly to the extra time needed for the prewash.
> 
> With a good coat of winter protection a touchless wash like this works, the local jet wash to me also uses di water on the rinse stage,, bonus:thumb:.


There are 6 self service jet wash it ain't a problem as only gets busy at weekends and normlay I don't go at weekends. 
Does auto foam works well with a pump sprayer? Does it foam? And what pump sprayer you use? Thanks


----------



## FrankfurtDave (Nov 1, 2018)

fabionvieira said:


> There are 6 self service jet wash it ain't a problem as only gets busy at weekends and normlay I don't go at weekends.
> Does auto foam works well with a pump sprayer? Does it foam? And what pump sprayer you use? Thanks


I have the Gloria FM10 foam sprayers and find that they work better than expected. I can cover the whole car with one bottle.

It is worth spending some time at home experimenting with your dilutions and which filter (red, black or blue) matches your foam dilution the best.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

fabionvieira said:


> There are 6 self service jet wash it ain't a problem as only gets busy at weekends and normlay I don't go at weekends.
> 
> Does auto foam works well with a pump sprayer? Does it foam? And what pump sprayer you use? Thanks


I use a garden pump sprayer- hozelock one and mix BH Auto Foam at 4% - works well, do get a few bubbles but not a foam using the pressure sprayer.

BH Auto foam doesn't foam thick when using it through a dedicated foam gun, so I don't think you'd get much foam using one of the hand foam guns mentioned.


----------

